
Why So Many of the World’s Best Companies Are Run by Indians (2015) - happy-go-lucky
https://foreignpolicy.com/2015/08/18/why-are-so-many-of-the-worlds-best-companies-run-by-indians-google-sundar-pichai/
======
ycombonator
These are companies that already have solid foundations and have had strategic
roadmaps built out for years. Both companies are still guided behind the
scenes by founders or predecessors. That being said, there are tons of
companies that are founded by immigrant Indians in America. The reason can’t
do the same in India is because 1. Extreme corruption 2. Uneven playing field
3. Complete breakdown of rule of law / IP.

